# Walnut Hill Kidding Thread…kidding begins! Lost one momma:( And more babies!



## dhansen (Jan 19, 2015)

Here are a few pictures of my pregnant goats. It's getting exciting! I just LOVE when I start feeling kids moving inside the mommas!
Bordeaux….FF Due 2/20 



 
Java Chip…FF due 3/13


 Jelly Bean 2 yrs old…due 2/24

 Gummi Bear 2 yrs old….due 3/12


 


 
                                          (above)  Tootsie Pop FF….due 3/15
Cossette….FF due 5/7 (below)


 
Licorice Spice Drop 4 yrs old …due 2/22


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 19, 2015)

Following


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2015)

You've got some beautiful does - I know you must be excited about babies!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 19, 2015)

really nice does, will be anxious to see babies and udders


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 19, 2015)

Really nice looking animals you have


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 19, 2015)

Lovely! 

It's going to be a long month waiting for the first ones!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Beauuuuuuutiful does!!!!!!! Cannot wait to see their kids!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

Why must you be sooooo far away?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG I saw your first doe and I swear my jaw dropped!!! I didnt know color combinations like that were possible. 

Just a heads up if a couple of your does mysteriously dissapear they probably "ran" away...


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2015)

ANOTHER kidding thread I says to myself, WHO needs to watch another kidding thread I says.  Oh.  Right... me!

Look at those nubian ears and colours, and the NAMES! So wonderful. Cant wait to see your babes. I have mine due in February, 2 around the 20th, and i have a Tootsie goat as well!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool colors!


----------



## dhansen (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks all! I am pretty excited to see what these girls have this year.  The two different daddies are also spotted.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 20, 2015)

We are the final days of waitng!  Udders are getting big, ligaments disappearing.  I think that if we ever get any rain, that will be the day!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 20, 2015)

Good Luck being sent your way


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 20, 2015)

So exciting!!!!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful does!  When babies come, we need lots of pics!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

We will be kidding at the same time!

Just love kidding threads and new kids!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 22, 2015)

Bordeaux had twins…a buck and a doe.  The doe has neat coloring and dark ears (which I love), but the buck has brown spots on the black, which you can't see very well in the photos.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2015)

They are beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 22, 2015)

Love the coloring- very neat!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2015)

Gorgeous!! Grats!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 23, 2015)

The dark kids are Licorice Spice Drop's twin a doe and a buck.  The brown ones are Snowflakes's (not in the above pictures) kids.  My 19 year old daughter stepped in a played midwife and did a great job. They had a very rough start….meconium, couldn't figure out the nusring thing,


 

 and pretty weak.  All three are up now, but still not sure they are nursing.  Yes, I have given them colostrum that I milked from their mom.  I sure don't want bottle babies if I can help it. 2 boys, 1 girl


----------



## Moody (Feb 24, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 26, 2015)

The part I hate about raising animals is seeing one of them suffering and having to put them down!  Snowflake was in REALLY bad shape and we had to end her life.  Even when they are hurting, and it's the right thing to do, it is still so hard.  Her kids are doing much better and will be bottle babies…not my favorite thing because of work, but we will make this happen.  One more doe due any time now.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats!  You have some with very beautiful markings!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 26, 2015)

sorry about Snowflake and good luck with the kids!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry about Snowflake - that's always hard.   I wish I was close enough to help with the bottle babies.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Losing kids are hard, but losing the dam is even harder


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2015)

So sorry you lost Snowflake


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am so sorry  The kids are beautiful but it is so hard loosing a doe.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 28, 2015)

So sorry about the loss of your mama goat! 

Hope all her babies fare well!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of Snowflake, glad you at least have kids to carry on the legacy.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 3, 2015)

Jelly Bean had twin does with NO SPOTS!  I guess 2 spotted parents does not necessarily make spotted kids!  They are super cute though!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 3, 2015)

very cute...but then all kids are


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 3, 2015)

Adorable - even without the spots!   I'd keep them!  

Yes, sometimes it feels like a goat genetics crapshoot to get the colors and patterns we want.  I bred my black and white doe to a B&W buck this year in the hopes of getting some B&W babies (we've not had any yet, and they're in high demand around here).  We'll find out in a few weeks if it worked... Like you, though, I know I'll love them regardless!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yup, coloring is weird.  I know someone who says she knows which spotted goats to cross with which spotted goats to always get spots but... she has been doing this a long time. 

I have solid black babies nursing solid white mommies. 
I have solid white babies nursing paint, brown and white mommies
I have brown and white painted babies nursing a solid black mommy
I have brown babies nursing white mommies
I have white babies nursing brown mommies
The only constant I seem to have is my b/w alpine striped does all had b/w alpine striped kids


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 3, 2015)

I was reading two loud spotted parents will often yield solids, a loud spotted and a no spotted will give spotted babies, a lightly spotted and no spotted OR other light spotted will yeild a loud spotted.

On the other hand, my loudly spotted buckling came from two loudly spotted parents lol.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 15, 2015)

Gummi Bear had 2 does.  One is loud and spotted and the other has dark ears(which I like too).  Java Chip had one doe…not spots, but beautiful anyway!  The total is 3 bucklings and 9 doelings.  The last three does won't be kidding until April and May


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2015)

they are so beautiful! 
Why do you need to be in CA?

on second thought it is probably good that you are!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2015)

They are beautiful and Southern...LOL...you animal hoarder you


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 16, 2015)

Look at that gorgeous roman nose! Lovely babies


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful babies!! I'm so sorry about Snowflake.


----------

